
Ask HN: What combination of tools do you use to track your day? - trendoid
I know this is not a novel question. But I am thinking of tools that collect data that can be exported and combined together to give a complete picture of how my day was spent. Are there any set of tools you use that are more powerful as a combination than individually?
======
zapperdapper
I'm not quite sure what you want to track but here are a few I use:

\- Google Docs spreadsheet to track all aspects finances \- Google Docs
spreadsheet to track work projects using GTD \- Pedometer+ (iPhone) to track
steps (target 10,000 a day)

Perhaps you were more interested in time-tracking tools? I know that two-
thirds of my time is typically working and sleeping. I don't do social media
so no time wasted there.

There is an enormous list of time-tracking software (with ratings) here:

[https://www.capterra.com/time-tracking-
software/](https://www.capterra.com/time-tracking-software/)

The only one I have heard of is RescueTime, but there are tons more.

It's the things you can't predict that can mess up your schedule though - got
home from a garden party Saturday and ended up having to deal with a swarm of
bees that decided to come down our chimney...

------
rpod
org-mode is extremely versatile and can be used to organize any kind of data.
It has time-tracking support built-in, which I use to track my time at work
(methodology inspired by [http://doc.norang.ca/org-
mode.html#Clocking](http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html#Clocking)). Any other
type of data you are tracking (e.g. step counter) you could export to org
tables. Granted, it would require a bit of customization to generate custom
reports/summaries for these tables, but its customizability is exactly what
makes it so powerful.

------
pinks
I built a prototype of something like you describe, and felt that it really
helped keep myself accountable. Happy to add you as a test user when I re-
deploy it! Email is in my profile.

